#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Bangkok Wat Suwannaram Temple

## dirtydog

Wat Suwannaram is a large Royal Temple on the banks of the Bangkok Noi  Canal, its full name is Wat Suwannaram Ratchaworawihan, originally it  was called Wat Thong and was built during the reign of King Rama I.

Many Burmese prisoners of war from the Bangkaew Camp were executed here so probably not much good for karma and stuff like that.

In the past this Temple was also used for Royal Cremations until the reign of King Rama V.

Wat Suwannaram is famed for the quality of its mural paintings inside  the buildings, these have stood against the test of time and are still  in fine condition for early 19th century which is the early Rattanakosin  Period.

Murals galore in this building.



Close up of the Buddha statue, lots of gold leaf covered stuff surrounding it.



Exterior of main building.



Nice pale blue on this building, more in keeping with some of the Chinese style buildings in Penang.



The temple does have a small private pier which the smaller boats can  use but it maybe easier to go by road,  33 Charan Sanitwong Soi 32.



This old monk is climbing that massive tree to get some food, maybe not  enough food donations today, payback for killing the Burmese?



Some of the old buildings on the Bangkok Noi Canal, must be quite nice living above the water.



A small river community.



Old teak wood house on the river, not a particulary nice one but I bet it would cost a fortune to build these days.



The land in front of the Temple between the Temple and the canal has  many different houses for the monks to live in, these are built in all  different styles which is quite unusual, but some are quite nice, and  some look like they were designed by a blind druggy who was asleep  during the most important stages of the build.



This one is nice, hidden away, discrete, yep I like it.



Pierce my eyes out with cocktail sticks and burn them.

Colorful I suppose.



Next door to Suwannaram Temple is Suwannaram School which houses the Bangkok Noi Museum, if your here already then pop into the museum. Bangkok Noi Museum

Thonburi Tour Guide

----------

